# Best Beginner Para?



## kingcrowing (Sep 14, 2008)

I've started to check out paras and I like them a lot, I'm looking for a fun range gun, and also for home defense I'm looking mainly at CZs but I like the look for Para guns, what should I check out? I like the Gun Rights single stack with the wood grips, its $1129 MSRP, anyone have an idea on the actual price at a gun dealer?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kingcrowing said:


> I've started to check out paras and I like them a lot, I'm looking for a fun range gun, and also for home defense I'm looking mainly at CZs but I like the look for Para guns, what should I check out? I like the Gun Rights single stack with the wood grips, its $1129 MSRP, anyone have an idea on the actual price at a gun dealer?


Looks like they go for about $900 on gunbroker. I personally wouldn't consider any 1911 a "beginner" gun. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Like BeefyBeefo says though..a 1911 is not a beginner gun.

I like a Para Ord though with their ramped barrels. They feed really well/


----------

